# 13 month old won't sleep!! Going crazy!



## kashimama (Oct 25, 2005)

History:
She has always fought sleep, has always been a light sleeper, wakes up 3-4 times per night and needs to nurse back down, starts melting down after about 3 hours of being awake because she's so tired. She is very active and has a very hard time settling her body. Refuses a pacifier even though she has a high suck-need. When it's time to nap or fall asleep for the night, she can only fall asleep on one of us. We try to lay her down on her mattress because we've found that she is more rested after being able to stretch out, as opposed to staying on me or dh for the entirety of her nap. But she almost always wakes up within minutes, even when she is so exhausted she is delirious. How can I help her? I've also found over this past year that if I remain attached to her while she comfort sucks, she never falls into a deep sleep. I think that's the main problem, she doesn't fall into a deep sleep very often.
I know this is rambling and confusing, but I haven't slept well in over a year at this point. All I know is that she is exhausted, needs to sleep, and fights it. And I am so very tired.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kashimama* 
History:
She has always fought sleep, has always been a light sleeper, wakes up 3-4 times per night and needs to nurse back down, starts melting down after about 3 hours of being awake because she's so tired. She is very active and has a very hard time settling her body. Refuses a pacifier even though she has a high suck-need. When it's time to nap or fall asleep for the night, she can only fall asleep on one of us. We try to lay her down on her mattress because we've found that she is more rested after being able to stretch out, as opposed to staying on me or dh for the entirety of her nap. But she almost always wakes up within minutes, even when she is so exhausted she is delirious. How can I help her? I've also found over this past year that if I remain attached to her while she comfort sucks, she never falls into a deep sleep. I think that's the main problem, she doesn't fall into a deep sleep very often.
I know this is rambling and confusing, but I haven't slept well in over a year at this point. All I know is that she is exhausted, needs to sleep, and fights it. And I am so very tired.









Try massage? Maybe some lavendar oil for aromatherapy? Maybe just put her down and be there for her, but make her work it out for herself??? I know this leads to rage in some LOs at least mine would flip out, but I wonder if we get to a point where they really need to figure some of this sleep stuff out on their own (with us present and offering support)? All I know is traditional AP co-sleeping isn't working for you.

I swear I really do think some kids have sleep disorders but the AAP doesn't recognize any such thing and basically say bad sleepers are the parents' fault. And Dr. Sears is useless b/c he makes AP sound like a miracle cure.







:

Your DD sounds similar to mine, I hope we aren't in the same place at 13 mos. Ugh. I can't believe how long it takes sleep to improve.

V


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My babe is around the same age and I totally understand.

I don't have any solutions, though.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi there. I'm in the same boat. Or bed should I say? LOL
My 12.5 month DS is the same way. I'm a zombie. We just bought a bed for DD and are going to try DS in her crib right next to our bed and see if he sleeps any better. Will let you know if it works!


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

me too....DS is 10 months almost. DD at this age slept until about 2:00am and around this age I transitioned her to a crib in our room. Woke up once...I can deal with that. But DS!!! I'm to lazy to get out of bed 3-4 times a night.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

have you tried a chiro? maybe she is out of place and it is affecting her sleep. DD always sleeps better after an adjustment. It also helps her adjust to teeth and other things.


----------

